# C. keei 'Jambusan' spathe



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

I finally got my keei spathe, only took about 3 years!

I guess fertilizing helps.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow thats beautiful, great job man.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!! Beautiful!! Great job!

Is the plant grown emersed? If so, how is it set up, such as water and substrate parameters?

Thanks in advance for any info. Bill


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Nice job man. I am only able to grow it submerged.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm very envious. This is the one crypt that has failed in emersed growth multiple times for me. Like Looking4Roselines I can only keep this alive submersed, and even then I wouldn't call it "thriving".

Very nice job!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Gorgeous!!! I never even heard of this one.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Fertilizing is way underrated. My Crypts always take off with a little bit of Miracle Grow each week. Nice spathe!


----------

